# Correct Dosages of YK-11



## AllesT (May 31, 2018)

The correct dosage of YK-11 is between 2mg and 5mg daily, for men. Started at the lower dosage and the building up to maintain effects, unless you?ve already used SARMs and thus desensitized your body to their effects. You should always run YK-11 solo, rather than in a stack of steroids due to how effective the anabolic SARM is, and the half-life of the supplement is between six and ten hours, meaning you need to take it twice daily.


----------

